# 7 Reasons Why Your Muscles Stop Growing (Or Won’t Grow)



## StrengthVsSize (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello, I would like to mention this to *begginers *who are just starting out or may be lifting for a couple of months and got stuck with muscle grow. 

For those who are just starting out, take this tips and don’t do the mistakes mentioned here. 
*
So, here we go : *

*1. You may be overtraining*

Intensive training leads to muscle breakdown. Each time you put them in overdrive, you also need to provide them with sufficient time to recover from the inflected damages. Consequently, it’s best to train each muscle group once or twice a week.

*2. Your training sessions are too long*

While you should maintain high level of intensity, your training sessions should not exceed the hour mark. This is due to the fact that *cortisol levels rise* after 45 minutes of intensive workout. One of the nasty properties of this hormone is that *it destroys the muscle cells.*

*3. You are not getting enough sleep*

Good night sleep is one of the topmost requirements for good muscle growth. Sleep provides the muscles with time to recover and grow. Providing your body with 8 hours sleep every night will prompt muscle growth.


*4. You consume too much alcohol
*
Alcohol can destroy your muscle mass and has a range of other health adverse properties.

Also, If you think that training after beying drunk is a good idea you might be mistaken.

Your testoteron is very low and your training is pretty much a waste if you are looking for Muscle Mass.

*5. You stick to the same workout protocol/program*

After 6 or 8 weeks of doing the same workout protocol you must change your routine. Muscles are known to adapt to workout routines, and as a result, their growth is halted.

*6. You are not applying progressive overload to your muscles*

To achieve steady muscle growth you need to gradually increase either the reps or the weight each next training of a specific muscle growth. Otherwise, you rob your muscles of the reason to grow.

*7.You’re not consuming enough proteins*

Proteins are the basis for building big muscles. Lack of proteins will result in hindered muscle growth. The recommended dose is 1 gram of protein for each pound of body weight. So, if you want to stimulate your muscle growth, pack your diet with protein rich foods, or supplement your protein intake with shakes.

All in all these are the *7 major factors* that might have caused your muscles to stop growing. Knowing them, and learning how to deal with them *will help any average bodybuilding beginner overcome the main obstacle in fast muscle growth.*



___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


[


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2016)

Not bad man.  Lots is common but summing it up as u have will help some guys who know have good training plans.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 1, 2016)

> 4. You consume too much alcohol
> 
> Alcohol can destroy your muscle mass and has a range of other health adverse properties.
> 
> ...



Get out. Get out right now. Get out right now and NEVER COME BACK!!!


----------



## StrengthVsSize (Oct 1, 2016)

Did I write something wrong ? If yes please correct me so I wont do the same mistake again.

I have been told this many times with the alcohol thing. Peace


----------



## mugzy (Oct 1, 2016)

Ah a clickbank link spammer. Saw you posting this junk on bb.com also.... I have my eye on you.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 1, 2016)

10 Char........


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2016)

#2 is bullshit


----------



## automatondan (Oct 1, 2016)

admin said:


> Ah a clickbank link spammer. Saw you posting this junk on bb.com also.... I have my eye on you.



Admin is the ever watchful, all powerful, wizard in the sky. And the apple of my eye...


----------



## automatondan (Oct 1, 2016)

#8 When you spend too much time on SI and thus lose your gains...


----------



## StrengthVsSize (Oct 1, 2016)

admin said:


> Ah a clickbank link spammer. Saw you posting this junk on bb.com also.... I have my eye on you.



Clickbank spammer ? How ? btw why you call it a junk ? Please tell me what you don´t like so I can improve


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 1, 2016)

Have yet to see a beginner with an issue of over training. I'm sure there's some somewhere, but I've pretty much usually seen the opposite.  And I agree #2 is bullshit.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 1, 2016)

#5 is bull shit yes you need to switch stuff up but if your making gains leave it alone (my opinion)


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 1, 2016)

Hear that pillar? You're a fool for keeping me on that same program for a whole meet peak. No wonder I'm weaker than Jol.


----------



## Onk (Oct 1, 2016)

5 and 6 are virtually the same. If you're going #6 correctly, #5 isn't an issue.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2016)

This list is rather base...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2016)

StrengthVsSize said:


> Hello, I would like to mention this to *begginers *who are just starting out or may be lifting for a couple of months and got stuck with muscle grow.
> 
> For those who are just starting out, take this tips and don’t do the mistakes mentioned here.
> *
> ...



Oops I deleted your links and removed your permission to display a signature. My bad.

Btw your grammar sucks.

I have actually smashed shit loads of pr's hungover. Shits jetfuel. 

You can train on the same program perpetually.  Only a shitty program would have you repeating the same shit over and over to the point where you adapt and then stop.

Beginners never overtrain. They undertrain and have no clue what intensity is.

They also tend to overeat protein and undereat fats and carbs because of bullshit articles that make new people think that protein is all you need for muscle growth.


----------

